# TiVo with DVDO iScan VP20 video processor



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi all

I'm finally being forced to go fully HDMI to my projector/TV but want to keep on using TiVo.

Clearly I need to get some kind of Analogue->digital converter (SCART->HDMI or Component->HDMI and let my AV Amp do the initial conversion).

Anyway, there are loads of these online and the 'good' ones seem to go for £60-£100.

I've found on eBay an Vedha ISIS SU20 which is a clone of a DVDO VP20, for the same kind of price. This seems to be a much better bet.

Anyone use on of these, or similar? What output should I use on TiVo? Obviously, I can use composite, but is there a way of using RGB via component or HDMI, which it seems to support:

2 Component (YPbPr or RGB/S) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60
3 HDMI (RGB or YCbCr) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, [email protected]

So, a cable like http://www.keene.co.uk/electronic/k...-phono-rgb-composite-sync-1m-(out)/SBB61.html which is a SCART to RGBs??? ... or better still a QED AV1920 or 1950 which are Scart to RGB+Sync+audio.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

The RGB Scart to Component (YUV) converter from JS Technology works perfectly with TiVo, then let your amp upscale/convert the component signal to HDMI. There's also a QED equivalent which may be slightly cheaper.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> The RGB Scart to Component (YUV) converter from JS Technology works perfectly with TiVo, then let your amp upscale/convert the component signal to HDMI. There's also a QED equivalent which may be slightly cheaper.


Thanks for the reply.

I like JS Technology stuff (got their component splitter) but my Amp doesn't do HDMI and I don't want to change it as the sound is excellent.

The idea is to use the DVDO Processor for scaling/converting of SD sources and use HD sources directly into an Octava Matrix and then pass HDMI/Cat6 out to the projector/TV.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

All arrived, and working fine.

Cable cost almost as much as the processor!

Results are OK, but disappointing right now. I have my VM Box (Pace4000) outputting RGB to TiVo. TiVo outputting 576i RGB to the processor. The Processor scaling and de-interlacing and outputting 720p 50Hz to the projector.

The TiVo menu is nice and sharp - definitely an improvement compared to my old component setup (composite to Amp, Amp converting to component 576i), but there is lots of 'crawl' around some colours when viewing an actual picture. I then tried the VM box menu and that look terrible whatever method I use to display it - RGB looks like composite, so I think it might actually be the VM box that is the weak link.

Anyway, when I move, I'll not be in a Virgin area, so will be needing a freeview box with decent RGB output (any ideas?).

I"ll also be exclusively using HDMI, hence the need to dump my perfectly good component setup, and spend lots on money on this HDMI lark.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi there,

I have my VP50 set up in the way that you describe.

Tivo RGB576i (Mode 0), RGBS cable to the Component input of the VP50.

I am outputting at 1080P, and I am really impressed with the image. It really is rock solid.

Is your projector native resolution correct? and if so have you made sure that your VP20 output is setup correctly using the setup DVD?


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lysander said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have my VP50 set up in the way that you describe.
> 
> ...


So, you are taking a signal that has been compressed once already for digital transmission, then re-encoded and compressed by the Tivo, then using another box to fudge the resolution and try and guess the missing bits to fill in the picture and make it 4x the resolution and it's "rock solid"?

Have you ever seen a true 1080P picture?


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

davisa said:


> All arrived, and working fine.
> 
> Results are OK, but disappointing right now. I have my VM Box (Pace4000) outputting RGB to TiVo. TiVo outputting 576i RGB to the processor. The Processor scaling and de-interlacing and outputting 720p 50Hz to the projector.


See my previous post, you aren't *really* surprised are you? That's a bit like taking a 32 kbit mp3 file, up sampling back then wondering why it doesn't sound the same as a lossless cd rip...


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

hokkers999 said:


> So, you are taking a signal that has been compressed once already for digital transmission, then re-encoded and compressed by the Tivo, then using another box to fudge the resolution and try and guess the missing bits to fill in the picture and make it 4x the resolution and it's "rock solid"?
> 
> Have you ever seen a true 1080P picture?


Yep, 1080p from BluRay all the time. What's your point?

I'm simply trying to get the best quality TiVo picture on my displays using HDMI as I now have no option to go component/composite.

The picture is pretty good considering, but the RGB from the Virgin box seems poor, where I would expect the direct menu output of the Virgin box to be far better. My dissapointment is that I'd expect Virgin (RGB)->TiVo->Amp (convert composite to component)->screen to be worse than Virgin (RGB)->TiVo->DVDO (convert RGB to HDMI)->screen, but I'm not sure it is.

Bottom line is that it works, and gives me a picture which is better than none.

Ps. Oops, looks like I replied to the wrong post! Sorry hokkers999 - although my points still stand. That'll teach me to try posting while my 2 year old wants attention...


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

hokkers999 said:


> Have you ever seen a true 1080P picture?


Well not from a series 1 TIVO I haven't - tell me where I can get one?

So the question is, do you let the TV upscale the 576i picture to 1080P or do you have a dedicated processor to do it?

I chose to go down the dedicated processor route, and I am very pleased with the results and see a massive difference, particularly when watching golf. When the TV scaled the picture the ball often ghosted as it flew through the air, I don't get that anymore. In fact, my brother who has SkyHD asked when did I get HD on my Tivo.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

davisa said:


> The picture is pretty good considering, but the RGB from the Virgin box seems poor, where I would expect the direct menu output of the Virgin box to be far better.


I have the Samsung box, not the Pace, so that may be a contributing factor.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

I went a different route and had my TiVo modified to produce an SDI output. This goes to my Lumagen scaler and the picture is as close as I can get to HD, So good in fact I have never bothered to upgrade any of the TV (Sky, Freeview) system to that format. For true HD I use a Popcornhour C-200 and download what I want in mkv format.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

It seems that there are a lot on here with VERY nice upscalers/processors


----------

